# AMD CPU läuft nur mit 50% Leistung



## deep_popel (15. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen,

ich hab da mal'n Problem und ich hoffe, es ist nichts großes.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC neu zusammengestellt, wo ich aber jetzt feststellen musste, dass dieser nur mit 1050 Mhz läuft, d. h. er sollte eigentlich ca. das doppelt drauf haben.

Daten:
AMD Athlon K7 XP 3000+ FSB400 mit Titan TTC-CU9TB/SC CPU Kühler,
Asus A7N8x2.0 -Deluxe nForce 2,
2x DDR-RAM 512MB

Was ich jetzt gern wissen würde ist, wie ich diesen jetzt auf volle Leistung bringe?
Ich hab zwar gelesen, dass man im Bios nur ein Paar Einstellungen machen braucht, aber ich habe auch gehört, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man da nicht so unbeding was verändern. <a href="http://www.makucken.de/no_web/2.jpg" target="_new">Advanced Chipset Features</a>
Was ich auch nicht verstehe, im Bios ist die CPU-Temperatur ca. 20 Grad wärmer, als mir das mitgelieferte Programm 'Asus PC Probe' anzeigt. Die Mainboard-Temperatur stimmt in etwa überein. Woran liegt das, bzw. welches ist die genaue Temp.? <a href="http://www.makucken.de/no_web/1.jpg" target="_new">Bios Temperatur</a>

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...


----------



## Leola13 (16. Januar 2004)

Hai,

schau mal beim hochfahren was angezeigt wird. AMD blablabla XXXX MHZ

Es kann wohl vorkommen (gewollt) das die Prozessoren auf 100 MHZ getaktet sind. Du musst im BIOS auf 133 MHZ umstellen.

Such mal hier im Forum, das war schon einmal Thema.

Zur Temperatur kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

